
GoDaddy Acquires Uniregistry - amdixon
https://uniregistry.com/blog/post/better-together
======
batjoro
I recently saw an article ( [https://hostingchecker.com/research/the-most-
crowded-ipv4-ad...](https://hostingchecker.com/research/the-most-crowded-
ipv4-addresses-on-the-internet/) ) where Uni was mentioned and it had more
than 1,370k domains pointing to the IP. Wondering what happend to those? I
guess they are clients domains, but do they stay with Uni ot they go to
GoDaddy. Unclear from the pressrelease.

~~~
_eht
Speaking for some of those domains, we start finding a new place to put our
portfolio.

